# [Sfml] Problème de compilation

## SiOu

Bonjour,

Voila je n'arrive pas a compiler la lib sfml, voici l'érreur en question :

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo siou # emerge -av media-libs/libsfml
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> ...

 

Le bugreport de libsfml-1.4-destdir-r5.patch-31117.out  :

 *Quote:*   

> |+++ b/src/SFML/Makefile
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> No file to patch.  Skipping patch.
> ...

 

Mon emerge --info si cela peut aider :

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo siou # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 12175-svn (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.2.4, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Il s'agit d'un problème pour appliquer le patch "libsfml-1.4-destdir-r5.patch"

Où as-tu eu ces ebuilds ? (puisque sfml n'est pas disponible dans portage et qu'il s'agit un ebuild dans ton overlay locale...)

As-tu essayé en prenant les ebuilds disponibles sur le bugzilla ?

----------

## SiOu

Il provient de l'overlay xeffect. Je crois que j'avais deja essayé la version de bugzilla sans succé elle aussi.

----------

## mrpouet

 *SiOu wrote:*   

> Il provient de l'overlay xeffect. Je crois que j'avais deja essayé la version de bugzilla sans succé elle aussi.

 

l'overlay xeffects ?

----------

## SiOu

Oui xeffects, autant pour moi, j'ai oublié le "s".

----------

## mrpouet

 *SiOu wrote:*   

> Oui xeffects, autant pour moi, j'ai oublié le "s".

 

non mais je voulais dire tu parles d'un overlay officiel là ? car ... je connais desktop-effects aprés xeffects apparement ya pas... si ?

(bon si çà se trouve c'est moi j'ai du boire trop de vin   :Laughing:  )

EDIT: quand je dis qu'il ne faut pas abuser des bonnes choses ...  :Embarassed: 

----------

